
Ex-Google exec has a plan to create a string of tech hubs across rural America - ohjeez
https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/09/ex-google-exec-matt-dunne-has-a-plan-to-create-a-string-of-tech-hubs-across-rural-america/
======
fred_is_fred
Well funded startup looking for full stack developer who knows C++, AngularJS,
Ansible, and AWS. Competitive comp, 401k, on-site shooting range and 4-wheeler
track.

MUST relocate to Dodge City, Kansas.

~~~
jlgaddis
I know you're being funny but that appeals to me. :-)

Of course, I already have a shooting range and dirt track: my back yard.

~~~
hactually
Agreed. Id be all over this!

From the other article on the front page, it looks like Australia could and
should do the same thing to deflate it's bubble.

------
MsMowz
I really want this to work out. 18% of the US population is rural, and the
rural economy is disintegrating faster and faster. The social costs (not to
mention the hardship for those people) will be enormous in a decade or two
without a sharp change.

I don't expect it to work, but I wish the project luck.

~~~
Top19
I want to emphasize that outsourcing to China really played a large role in
this. Even if each one of these hubs starts the new Facebook, that will only
generate about 17,000 jobs (the amount of people Facebook currently employs)
plus of course related industries, but still those jobs are likely to be
dispersed across the United States.

Manufacturing has to come back. First it’s good for America for jobs and all
that, but there is also a wartime necessity to it. During WWII we produced 70
planes a day. Today I think it would be hard to hit 4 or 5.

Reading about layoffs in the 80s and 90s is awful. I was born in 1990, so I
never lived through it really, but it’s like reading about WWI battles. 10,000
there, 2,000 here, 4,000 over there. CEOs demand tax cuts from cities, which
they get, and then they still layoff another 7,000. Tech will never ever ever
make up for that in any kind of meaningful way. I say this as a Data Center
Engineer too.

~~~
MsMowz
Automation also played a large role. I can't remember where I read it, but
about a year ago I saw and article that showed that automation was destroying
more jobs than it created for the first time in known history. We're not going
to be able to fix that without a serious change in either our property rights
or perhaps a reduction in full time hours, or something with a similar effect.

